# Sheraton Vistana Villages •



## Miss Marty (Dec 27, 2007)

*
SVV, VKW & VVM*

Has anyone stayed in the new units at Sheraton Vistana Villages
Which II code is for the timeshare units in the Key West section


----------



## CMF (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow afternoon and report back  

Charles


----------



## Pedro (Dec 28, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *SVV, VKW & VVM*
> 
> Has anyone stayed in the new units at Sheraton Vistana Villages
> Which II code is for the timeshare units in the Key West section


We've stayed at the Key West section a few times, but not at the new phase (Amelia). They is still construction going on in the Amelia section. The lake behind the Amelia buildings is not quite ready, so the view is not as nice as in the Key West or the original section.  I haven't seen a pool, recreation room or a fitness room in the Amelia phase, but the other sections have them.


----------



## Sparkland (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anyone know the resort code for the amelia section of Sheraton Vistana Villages.  I have called the resort and figured out VKW is Key West, that one was obvious and they said SVV was Bella, so I assume VVM is Amelia, but I am not certain.

Any help would be appreciated.

Brad Sparks


----------



## CMF (Jan 1, 2008)

*It don't make no never mind.*

When I got my confirmation it was for SVV (Bella), but I wanted to be in the newest section so I called the front desk and asked for Amelia and that's where they put me.  The unit is almost as nice as a downsized Marriott,  but the only view is of the construction site.

Charles


----------

